# Metal/mesh cone filters



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Had a bit of a search and couldn't see any recent discussions on mesh cone filters. I've had a look at the Able Kone but I'm not willing to spend that much.

Found this on Amazon and seems like a cheap option and could be what I'm looking for. I basically just want to have a play with one hence the reluctance to spend money.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/E-PRANCE-Reusable-Paperless-Permanent-Stainless/dp/B01G4TWE7M/ref=pd_lpo_vtph_201_bs_tr_t_2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=RM7FHW5BN17PTMS44TGY

Anyone got one of these or tried one? Pretty tempted given the price.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

I think there might be a small Mellitta that has a mesh filter. It will depend on how fine the mesh is as to how much silt you'll get in the cup. I certainly notice more silt with AP metal filter. Not a fan of silt so I've never dabbled.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

the mesh looks similar to the Java Maestro, which I really like

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?35780&p=468594#post468594


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Tried a few (but not the one in the link), you'll need to grind coarser than with paper & slow the pour, but really lost patience with the clean up compared to paper.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

MWJB said:


> Tried a few (but not the one in the link), you'll need to grind coarser than with paper & slow the pour, but really lost patience with the clean up compared to paper.


When you did have patience, what were the brews like? Did you follow conventional pour over techniques (spiral pouring etc)?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

not tried a cone filter but used this cut down for spro for a while and even that was a ball ache to clean. I think a cone of it would be a nightmare!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/ULTRA-Stainless-AeroPress-Solutions-Reusable/dp/B01CDO7FLC/ref=sr_1_1?m=A3Q9B2KHETT7SE&s=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1499723677&sr=1-1

it also looks like it has a hole in the bottom in this picture...

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/81A8MBaWlDL._SL1500_.jpg


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> When you did have patience, what were the brews like? Did you follow conventional pour over techniques (spiral pouring etc)?


Mostly used a Hario Cafeor, brews were good in that they met my typical preference when averaged out over a decent sample. I got the best results by pouring straight down the middle after a spiral to bloom, looks & feels wrong, but I think it's optimistic to expect the wire mesh to hold back the slurry as well as paper.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

MWJB said:


> Mostly used a Hario Cafeor, brews were good in that they met my typical preference when averaged out over a decent sample. I got the best results by pouring straight down the middle after a spiral to bloom, looks & feels wrong, but I think it's optimistic to expect the wire mesh to hold back the slurry as well as paper.


Yeh maybe I'm too used to super clean brews. Are you aware of any super fine mesh filters?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> Yeh maybe I'm too used to super clean brews. Are you aware of any super fine mesh filters?


Not sure you need super fine, the Cafeor is quite fine. Grind coarser & pour slower to keep silt down...not much you can do to keep the oils out though.


----------

